# Musk Tweet: High-Tech Interface for Towing



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)




----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

By then, who knows how the software will look like in our dashes. I'm sure the truck will be unique to compete with the market.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Model 3 already estimates mass of the car and essentially calculates this data. Not sure if they are doing anything with it yet.


----------

